# Advanced pistol training?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Who runs a good tactical pistol training course for civilians?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent Finn


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never been to this facility myself but I've heard good things about it.

http://www.strategictacticalgroup.com

You can also go to http://utahconcealedcarry.com and click on the training center link.

Hope this helps


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, luckystrike. Do you have any first hand knowledge of any of these guys? I'm a UCC member and saw the list, but a website is limited info. Right now I'm leaning towards Brant Taylor's course, but again, that's just based on his website. The course needs to be serious and competent, but it needs to be fun, too. I'm not looking to be a gunfighter and I'd just as soon avoid political messages. I just what to be responsible.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Strategic tactical taught my CC course, they seemed knowledgeable and professional, but that’s all the first hand knowledge I have of them.


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't say that I do have any real firsthand knowledge by anyone except Clark Aposhian at Fairwarning where I did my Bail Enforcement certification. The guy is a great instructor and knows every gun law in the state by heart. I did find a really good deal on KSL that I may consider trying just to see what it's about. You can never have enough tactical training in my opinion. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

These guys are good.

http://www.utahpolitesociety.org/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe I should jump on the bandwagon here with some pistol training. Did you ever see Dumb & Dumber when Harry shoots at the bad guy and Lloyd says "Harry! You're alive! ...and a terrible shot!"? Thats me. Not a great shot with a pistol


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My son, a co-worker, and I took Brant Taylor's course last year. It was fun and very educational. He is also offering a ladies only class this year I will send my wife and daughter-in-law to. Chris at strategic arms offers a class I have heard is good but have not participated in. For me, I'll go through Brant's class again to refresh the things he taught.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I've taken the advanced pistol course from Strategic and they were great. It was 4-5 hours and MOST of that was on the range. We worked through an obstacle course, much like IDPA, where you have to shoot through windows and over and under certain obstacles, all the while trying to determine if the cardboard "person" around the corner was actually a threat. It was a great course and I highly recommend Chris and his staff.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's a good one in Utah county
http://livefireone.com/default.aspx


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

.45 said:


> PM sent Finn


If you have a good place to go, i would also like a pm from you. I have been looking for training like this for a while.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have only been to one trainging place but have been several times and the training is great, some of the add hype gets old but I just accept it. It is Front Sight between Las Vegas and Parump, the training is excellent. I would like to try some of the training offered here in Utah sometime.


----------



## minch (Mar 10, 2009)

There's also one up in the Ogden-ish area or something I think - that used to be strictly military/police but just opened up to the public. Seagull or something like that? I can't remember...

Minch


----------

